# SA drivers licence renewal



## wittig (Feb 15, 2011)

My S.A. drivers licence will expire in a few months time. I am in the U.K. currently, and for the next 6-12 months. How and where can I renew or extend my drivers' licence? Detailed responses incl. a website link (if applicable) are much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi

I would start with the SA High Commission, and then with Renew driving licence


----------

